# Secondary math/science teacher



## tigreaz (Sep 3, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is a need for secondary math/science teachers holding a Master of Arts in teaching from USA. Any information would greatly be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## steevg (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm not a teacher, but as far as I'm aware, there are always jobs in this industry for good people, and Australia are just re-determining their education system (if the programs on the TV are anything to go by). 

The main issue in Australia and New Zealand, is not what kind of jobs are open to immigrants, but that many immigrants come to these countries without securing a job first. I realize this is difficult, but can be done - I've done it twice - once coming from the UK to NZ, and then from NZ to Australia - and I can tell you it's far easier to gain entry with a job in place, than it is without one! Hope this info helps.


----------

